# Provisional Diagnosis



## schacko (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone give inputs on what is Provisional Diagnosis? Can they be coded as definite diagnosis.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

schacko said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone give inputs on what is Provisional Diagnosis? Can they be coded as definite diagnosis.



In what setting?  If it is in the provider's office, you may only code definite diagnosis or else you code signs and symptoms.  Hospital settings have "rule out" codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2012)

ajs said:


> In what setting?  If it is in the provider's office, you may only code definite diagnosis or else you code signs and symptoms.  Hospital settings have "rule out" codes.



Hospital settings do not have rule out codes , rather when coding for facility inpatient, inpatient coders may code conditions documented as uncertain such as rule out or as in this case provisional as though they exist, while outpatient and physician coders are not allowed to do this, you can code that which is known such as signs and symptoms.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> Hospital settings do not have rule out codes , rather when coding for facility inpatient, inpatient coders may code conditions documented as uncertain such as rule out or as in this case provisional as though they exist, while outpatient and physician coders are not allowed to do this, you can code that which is known such as signs and symptoms.



That is what I meant...just not stated well.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------

